# Lightweight Alternative Van Table



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pictures of table made to replace heavy original table -easy to remove and store to give more lounge space


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We took our heavy table out "very much like yours "and replaced with a Lafuma table ,very light and easy to stow away.

Les


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I like it - where did you get the clips that go into the channel in the wall, please?

I might just do one for our Izola, as we don't use the table for its alternate purpose, an extra berth.

Colin


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Great pictures Sandra.


Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Colin

we got the strip that fits into the wall mounted part from the dealer we bought the van from , but I think it fits other vans

try any Adria dealers near you

I expected it to cost much more and would have paid it for ease of moving the table

Did think about free-standing one but prefer the solid fit

and Shadow has much more space at night and when we travel, just clip him into the seatbelt on the inner back chair

Now over 7 stone a veritable flying missile in the event of an accident

soon sort that out on our trip with the electric bikes, aiming for 4 stone :evil: :evil: :evil: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks! Our Adria Izola has a front-end layout similar to yours, and the table is just too heavy to manage. The local Adria dealer is just 3 miles away - I think I will go in there for a chat tomorrow when their service department opens.

Colin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Aldra - our MH set up is just like that and your idea has set us thinking along those lines. Must say it looks very professional.

Impressed with your handling of the photo inserts  

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Aldra - our MH set up is just like that and your idea has set us thinking along those lines. Must say it looks very professional.

Impressed with your handling of the photo inserts  

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Suenliam,

I guess for younger members lifting heavy tables is not a problem

But for us sliding into the seats when the table is up is an effort too

much easier to clip the lightweight one in place for meals

and sit in the comfortable swivel seat with your feet up on the bench seat 

I'm glad you may be able to copy the idea

We have made many more modifications/ alterations to fit our lifestyle in the van and in the garage to accommodate the dog and for ease of storage

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Aldra - glad you were able to manage the photo upload!

The table looks great. The only problem I can see is the sharp corners - a few black and blue limbs to begin with, I reckon!

But that would encourage us to get it out the way altogether, giving great space at the front.

Thanks again!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a problem as its much shorter than the original table

If it was Albert would have edged it with wood and rounded it, the kids take the original table as they need it for the G'kids beds

Certainly a good point if you are travelling with youngsters then edge and round it JWW

Aldra


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We use a TV table in our panel van, £6 from Morrisons, as an occasional table. It's just big enough for our mugs and condiments. Usually just use trays for meals but the TV table is great for the rest of the gubbins. Stacks away in the wardrobe where the usual table would have gone. Lot lighter too. (And you can use it outdoors).

Pammy


----------

